# Loire Valley



## pluto (Oct 27, 2007)

We will visit the Loire Valley this Jul/Aug any suggestions of where to go and stay etc, we welcome any ideas thanks pluto


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Just go!

You will find nice places and interesting things to do at every turn.

Same with the Dordogne - in fact with virtually all of France away from the big cities (and the NE).


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We liked the sites at Loche, Saumur and Amboise as they were handy for the towns with all three being worth, for us, exlporing.

The other features of the area that we enjoyed looking at are the troglodyte villages that have been quaried within the local stone.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Loire*

As Cronkle suggests those sites are great. Several music festivals at Amboise. One of our favourites is Azay le Rideu.
Great Chateau and Cavalry museum at Saumur.
I would advise you to buy the Michelin guide to the Chateaux of the Loire.

We have been visiting the area for the last 25 years as part of our annual trip and still intend going back when the fancy takes us.

Enjoy
Steve


----------



## bradleypark (Dec 31, 2007)

As the other guys suggest the sites and the area are great. 
Go onto http://www.loirevalleytourism.com/ for more info on the area.
You may need to book sites in advance as July/Aug is also the French holiday period. 
As well as great Chateaux, there is also a wide choice of vinyards to visit around Samur,Chinon, Bourgeil and Azay.
Which reminds me - must go and open a bottle!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cheers


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If your into Gardens then the Chateux at Villandry is stunning. There are also some lovely wildcamping spots right by the river about 8-10 miles west of Villandry.

Heres one.










And the google maps link.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...63672,0.298541&spn=0.001507,0.003374&t=h&z=18


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with barryd Villandry garden is stunning, make sure you go to the top of the tower to fully appreciate the geometry 

When we were at Villandry we overnighted in the car park opposite (along with several other French MHs) there is a great cyclepath running along the banks of the river we spent most of the next day on it. 

Has anyone mentioned Chenonceaux? surely the most romantic setting of any of them.

Azay le Rideau is good, has a nice sound and light show an attached aire and a pretty town.


Its worth noting that many of the chateaux have aires closeby.

hope you have a great time
Jon


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Super campsite at Savonnierres, near Tours. Easy cycle track into the centre of Tours. 11 miles each way.
Gerry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi

I forgot but if you want to use campsites there is a lovely one not far from Angers called Parc de Montsabert. Within cycling distance of the river and a Chateux. This was the only campsite we stayed on in 3 months last summer. We only used it because I had bought the ACSI book and wanted to see what a French campsite was like. In early July it was quiet. A lovely site with huge pitches (see pic below)

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/eu...-et-loire/campsite-parc-de-montsabert-103526/










A bit further up the river is Samuer. Picture of Mrs D on the wall with the Chateux in the background.










Its a bit depressing doing this as we should now be on our way to France but still at home due to knackered van!!!


----------



## bertieburstner (May 1, 2005)

*loire*

there is a lovely Les Castels campsite L'etang De La Breche a few miles outside of Saumur with huge pitches it was very quiet in June  great cycle routes nearby and lots of lovely vineyards


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Our first M/Home trip to France was the Loire Valley. Nothing planned, just drove (and boy did we drive!)
We are going back this year to stop a while. Used a mixture of France Passion and Campsites, but will try to use more Aires this time.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We rediscovered Chinon and the campsite last year. First time, years ago the site was muddy with dirty facilities. We risked a return trip last Sept. It is now one of our preferred sites! Totally redeveloped. We do not carry bikes so this site, within easy walking distance of the small but interesting town, is ideal. It also helped that we had great weather for the few days we were there.

Sue


----------

